
Unilever acquires Dollar Shave Club, terms not disclosed - jonknee
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160719006720/en/Unilever-Acquires-Dollar-Shave-Club
======
inthewoods
Wow, I had no idea they were doing close to $200m a year - congrats to them.

